# Pre War Shelby Fluted Fenders



## THE STIG (Sep 8, 2022)

Repaired and re-chromed long ago.
Very straight .. will need 6 rivbolts for front braces


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2022)

@slick


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 8, 2022)

@Rust_Trader


----------



## TRM (Sep 8, 2022)

$300


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 8, 2022)

TRM said:


> $300



The fenders go with the braces 😜


----------



## TRM (Sep 8, 2022)

THE STIG said:


> The fenders go with the braces 😜



Sorry, $302. 😃


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 8, 2022)

TRM said:


> Sorry, $302. 😃



apparently i need to throw them in the snow bank for the winter 🙄


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 9, 2022)

*


*


----------

